# Ouch



## Shawn C (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep. Add an injury to the list. I stooooooopidly went to adjust my gate height on my bandsaw without turning it off. I have probably done this a thousand times while cutting a piece with exreme differences in thickness (for the record, shut it off, adjust the gate, yurn it back on). I jammed my left thumb directly into the running blade. It went straight in from the fingertip about 3/8". As you know, a bandsaw blade is not what you would call "surgical" (like ome of my carving tools). so it chewed me up good, nail and all. Hurt like heck, bled like heck at first, but stopped after some pressure. Kind of slowing me down on completing orders, as I am left handed.

Be safe, kids, and don't hurry. Do as I say not as I do : )


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Aye-yi-yi! Be careful man!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Whoa, glad it wasn't worse than that for you. Yeah, it's a reminder to us all. We all take the shortcut occasionally and sometimes

pay a price.

Last year I was working on a ballast on a fluorescent lite fixture at work, thought the power was turned off, it wasn't, got electrocuted,

couldn't let go it was a bad situation and I'm still feeling the repur's of it to the day.

Anyways, I'll heed your advice and make the effort to turn off the power to my tools before adjusting.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Owwwww, these are painful stories just to hear let alone experience. But a good reminder for me and for everyone to be ever vigilant and safety-minded.

Best wishes to both Shawn and Sean for full recoveries.


----------

